# worst job ever



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

did a leak call on a meat packing plant today. coming up the ladder there were 2 trailers. 1 was filled with blood, guts, hair, and a skulls without skin and eyeballs still in the head staring at me. the other trailer full of manure. the place smelled like you wouldnt believe. then the leak was on a vent that had animal fat about 2" thick on the roof. had to squegee it off. plus was still spewing out as tried to patch. had to have my helper hold a box in front of it long enough to divert it so could clean, prime and patch. god i hope i never have to go back there again. guess they're regular customers though from what my super. said.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh they are the best! We do alot of work at one major pork one. We were moping a new roof over and addition in a area where we acutally could set up a ladder instead of climing 800 stairs. Anyway every day about 2-3 pm they bring there dead's out of the barn and move them over to the nasty side of the plant (where we were working) well we have a good realation ship with most of the workers we come in contact with there and they play little pranks on us and such like one time they put a live chicken in the supers work truck  this time they decided to stack all of the dead pigs that are in 4'x4'x3' high totes around our ladder in a maze of sorts. I was the last one off the roof (as I usally wait for everyone to exit safely) and one of the workers gets off the ladder turns around and runs right in to a dead pigs bloody snout. I laughed so damn hard I almost fell. 

Working at those kind of places are a love hate relationship, they all suck to work on, pipelines, mystious water driping on you, and safety sam everywhere, but they generally are good at paying and like to stick with the same people, most of the time.


----------



## Nicholas DeLuca (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so happy we are dealing with Old Navy's and Applebees  Retail is awesome!


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

hey nicholas, welcome to the forum. i dont always have crap jobs like this i do retail,industrial, warehouses,almost anything. you gotta take the good with the bad sometimes.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats for sure! Sucks when the bad out weighs the good most of the time.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

does seem that way especially cuz im the new guy. you know what they say s--- flows downhill and im at the bottom with a shovel.


----------



## Nicholas DeLuca (Apr 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

jjshaggy said:


> does seem that way especially cuz im the new guy. you know what they say s--- flows downhill and im at the bottom with a shovel.


 
Hopefully things are picking up and the company hires a few so you can pass on that shovel :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

jjshaggy said:


> did a leak call on a meat packing plant today. coming up the ladder there were 2 trailers. 1 was filled with blood, guts, hair, and a skulls without skin and eyeballs still in the head staring at me. the other trailer full of manure. the place smelled like you wouldnt believe. then the leak was on a vent that had animal fat about 2" thick on the roof. had to squegee it off. plus was still spewing out as tried to patch. had to have my helper hold a box in front of it long enough to divert it so could clean, prime and patch. god i hope i never have to go back there again. guess they're regular customers though from what my super. said.


Wait until the day that you work on a cemetary mausoleum or an autopsy lab and check out human remains being disected. That puts what you just saw and smelled into a different perspective, totally.

Ed


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

@1985gt yea someday hopefully i pass it on and somedays i feel like hitting myself over the head with it too.:laughing: @ ed i was thinking the other day hadnt heard from you or grumpy recently, must be getting busy. so good to hear from ya. you guys always have some good input. also yikes humans that'd give me nightmares. i already dream about work alot and wake up thinking geez its like i never went home. the only other crappy job i did was when i was in the union on a prison. pat downs in and out, tool checks, in and out. then the prisoners yelling and whisteling at us like we were a hot woman walking past a construction site. now i know how they feel.:blink:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Working on the prisons are a PITA, we did one last year and some mornings it would take an hour to get in the place and a hour to get back out. The cat calling is outragous, so is having a guard sleeping at the bottom of the ladder. I found it funny that we had to account for every knife blade, sawzall blade, only could bring a small amout of gas inside everyday because they had a guard years and years ago get gas thrown on him and burn him bad. Yet the 9" screws were no big deal and seam cleaners and Glue were ok. Didnt quite add up but we werent saying chit!


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, a gaurd sleeping at the bottom of the ladder. theres our tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes indeed


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

well atleast u could get new hires out of the prison, seems like thats where they come from for me


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

While not messy or dirty, nuclear facilities can prove to be a pain in the neck!

One facility in particular has a rule where ANYONE in the complex can shut down a construction project if the feel it looks unsafe!

In other words, a *roofing project can be shut down* by Linda in Accounting because she doesn't _*think*_ the project is being performed in a safe manner. Keep in mind Linda has never roofed a day in her life!

:blink: Confuses the heck out of me!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh that would suck. I sure hope no one abused their power


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Definitely some lost time due to projects being stopped for no 'real' reason... 

Much fewer 'shut downs' these days now that we started issuing change orders for the lost time (actually our main contact's idea)!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Good idea


----------

